# Is Robitussin safe while breastfeeding?



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Three weeks of this cold/sinus infection.....no medications, just homeopathy and goldenseal and Vit C have managed to turn things around...BUT...the lingering cough had me up for over 3 hours last night and I can't do that too many more nights without backsliding into sickness again.

It's in response to the lingering post nasal drip and it totally non productive. Just dry and loud and annoying!!!


----------



## rileysmommy (Dec 11, 2004)

you can check that out at kellymom.com for sure.
but i have always been told it was safe.
just the robitussin dextromethoraphan and guafanisen kind.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

oops


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I did check it at Kellymom, seems to be on the OK list.

I just never ever take medicine while pregnant and nursing .....yes....all 4 years of nursing dd....

This is a hard call, do I take it or not. I think I'll go to bed and see if I cough my head off. Maybe I'll try to get to sleep and only take it if coughing wakes me in the middle of the night.


----------

